# Hardboiled Egg...



## schnaps (Oct 29, 2004)

I was wondering if it was healthy for a piranha to eat a hardboiled egg.. is the white or yoke better? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

White would prob be better, less fat. But I wouldnt think this is the best thing to feed ur P.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

why would u feed a fish that??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Malice said:


> why would u feed a fish that??
> [snapback]838829[/snapback]​


exactly ........The things some people come up with


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Some people use the hard-boiled eggs to feed their guppy fry and any other type of livebearers, but I don't think it's good to feed your piranhas that!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: they like western omellettes better


----------



## schnaps (Oct 29, 2004)

i asked because i don't have anything in my fridge but eggs (i'm also don't have my car this week). i could feed them panda express, carls jr, or taco bell because thats what i'm going to be eating... but i doubt those would be any better.

i didn't feed them the egg yet and i probably won't, but i just hope one of them don't get eaten before this weekend. will all the piranhas survive till the weekend or should i feed them the egg?

thanks for your responses


----------



## baki (Oct 22, 2004)

if it's a hard boiled egg then white part of the egg is all good but i dont know about feeding the yoke because it gets messy.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i dont ... know ..

I cant this the white would hurt any tihng ..

maybe the water?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That's some funny sh*t!!
Go to your local grocery store and buy a bag of uncooked shrimp for <$10.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

schnaps said:


> i asked because i don't have anything in my fridge but eggs (i'm also don't have my car this week). i could feed them panda express, carls jr, or taco bell because thats what i'm going to be eating... but i doubt those would be any better.
> 
> i didn't feed them the egg yet and i probably won't, but i just hope one of them don't get eaten before this weekend. will all the piranhas survive till the weekend or should i feed them the egg?
> 
> ...


I dropped a piece of my hamburger in one time (just the meat) and they gobbled it up.







Also, sometimes I drop in a piece of raw ground beef as a treat. Whether or not its good.....no but I do it anyways.


----------



## schnaps (Oct 29, 2004)

I never fed them the egg, my friend came by with some smelt today. Thanks anyways.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my caribes actually prefer over-easy


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: they like western omellettes better
> [snapback]838863[/snapback]​


nice... ill have to remember that


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How about going to the Super market and getting some fresh shrimp for them ....5 bucks a pound ....Im sure you can handle that .


----------



## schnaps (Oct 29, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> How about going to the Super market and getting some fresh shrimp for them ....5 bucks a pound ....Im sure you can handle that .
> [snapback]841415[/snapback]​


my friend already got the smelt... but thanks for the suggestion. situations been handled


----------

